# Went to the dr.



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

Went to the dr and asked advice. I should have lost weight. I'm talking good ammount of weight over te last 6 weeks. We are seeing If my thyroid quit working. Normally I have a very hard time keeping in weight. I haven't lost the weight from my last child 16 mts ago. I'm frustrated. So we will see what she has to say. :shrug:


----------



## forfreedom (Dec 3, 2008)

Well, what do you eat?

If carbs, sugar - kill these and you'll be fine. 

Remember, rabbit starvation. Just eat lean protein and greens. Anyone can do it. With the right frame of mind.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm right there with you, myheaven. I had a bunch of bloodwork done last Monday...they filled three or four vials. My doctor is baffled, because I have some symptoms of overactive thyroid and some of underactive thyroid. I went in because I could actually feel that my thyroid was enlarged...had an ultrasound on it Friday...I don't have the results yet, but I'm sure the technician found quite a few nodules.

It is so very frustrating...especially when folks like the previous poster say to just eat better. I've been eating that way for years and lead a pretty active life and I'm still getting bigger and bigger. I used to be able to keep myself around 165 (which is still way more than I wany to weigh), but, within the last few months, it has just gone up and up and now I'm hovering just below 180. That is totally unacceptable to me. I am 5'7 and felt the best when I was around 140.

Anyway, I didn't mean to ramble on about myself. Please update when you get your results back!


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

It may not be your thyroid. It may be that you have become insulin resistant. Your pancreas can still make insulin, but your cells have lost the ability to receive it.

This happened to me after my second pregnancy. My doctor told me it's very common. 

If your thyroid comes back normal, ask your doctor for a glucose tolerance test. You fast for 12 hours and they draw blood; then they give you a glucose drink and take blood for a period of several hours afterward. They chart how your blood changes over time, which tells you how much glucose your body is able to assimilate, and how much is left circulating. Much of the time, people are helped greatly by dietary changes; but some, like me, need more help. The common thing to do is to prescribe metformin; but my doctor suggested several medical grade herbal supplements which do the job for me, but without the side effects of metformin.


----------



## AR Cattails (Dec 22, 2005)

Horseyrider, could you please share those medical grade supplements?


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

Yes, I'd be happy to. One is made by Metagenics, called Insinase. It's used as a substitute for metformin. 

http://www.metagenics.com/products/a-z-products-list/Insinase


The other is made by Ortho Molecular, and is called Diaxinol. It smooths out the big jumps and dips in blood sugar levels so I never get that hypoglycemia feeling. 

http://www.orthomolecularproducts.com/ProductDetails.aspx?id=715d7732-e3cd-44df-a488-96ed8308c4bf

My A1cs are fantastic since taking these products. I get them at a custom compounding pharmacy near me that my doctor had suggested; but I know they're available online from many vendors.


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

No word yet from the dr. I eat very well. Mostly raw foods. No pre processed foods, next to no simple carbs. I eat oatmeal with berries every morning. Most lunches areostly veggies with grass fed beef ( I raised) or a lean fowl of some sort. Same with dinner . Portion correct. I'm hungry often. Oh I often have 2 snacks of fruits and/or veggies. I have 8 kids. I'm always busy. I don't sit down. Plus I have a farm. Even with the flu I didn't loose weight. Go figure.


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

Results are here 
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/sp.../473222-results-thyroid-test.html#post6404946


----------



## Whisperwindkat (May 28, 2009)

Which thyroid test did they do? And did they test both T-3 and T-4? Do you have other symptoms that point to being hypothyroid? The reason I ask is because they typically run a T-4 only test and if the numbers fall within the "normal" guidelines then they say there is nothing wrong with your thyroid. However, it is possible for you to be producing enough T-4, but your cells can't convert to T-3 to use it. Typically a saliva test is much more accurate for measuring both than a blood test. I spent years going round and round with doctors insisting that I had not thyroid problem because they only measured my T-4 levels. I finally took matters into my own hands since I had many many signs of being hypothyroid and starting taking a whole thyroid supplement. Symptoms are much better, body temp has increased from 96 degrees to 97.7 most days and I have energy to do things! Anyway, just something you might want to look into if you are experiencing more symptoms than just the weight issue. Oh and you might want to check out Stop the Thyroid Madness. Blessings, Kat


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

Thanks kat. I will checkit out. I use to have a super hyper thyroid. I was 106 till I became pregnant with my twins. Then I gained 52 lbs and had a hard time loosing it. But 4 kids 3 and under, let's say I got no sleep litterly. I was on my own. But I did get back down to 120 an was told to loose no more weight after baby 5. Now I could starve myself and not loose a pound. Ugg. We will see after I have more then 354 square feet to put my 8 kids. I may loose weight but no guarantee


----------

